

Apple Won’t Always Rule. Just Look at IBM - vinhnx
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/26/your-money/now-its-apples-world-once-it-was-ibms.html

======
dottrap
This is a terrible, link-bait comparison. IBM was powerful because it created
a monopoly. Apple doesn't even hold the dominant marketshare in the products
the sell (phones, computers).

A more apt comparison would be IBM and Microsoft.

Apple is an unusual company. Simply look at their original meteoric rise in
the 80's, to the 90's where the company nearly folded, the inverted return
Steve Jobs where Apple thought they were buying NeXT, but NeXT ended up taking
over Apple, and the resurrection of Apple through Mac, iPod, and iPhone.
Finding a real company that is an apt comparison to Apple could make for an
interesting article since finding such a company would probably be hard, and
one likely most people haven't heard of.

------
_random_
Microsoft needs to make a deal with Valve and offer money to developers
implementing touch-screen support. Indies is a group Apple/Google are failing
to address properly.

~~~
dottrap
That's really unlikely. Valve's biggest competitor, threat, and pain point is
Microsoft.

Microsoft essentially tried to destroy PC gaming with Xbox and completely
neglected games on PCs. (Microsoft has publicly admitted the latter.)

Microsoft has been trying to lock down their eco-system with Windows Store
which if successful, would be a death blow to Valve.

Microsoft has created a support nightmare with their OS for games in terms of
games, from usability to driver reliability. Look up Gabens comments on Vista
and Windows 8.

This is what is driving Valve to do SteamOS and Steam Machines.

------
opless
missing the 'l' at the end of the link.

~~~
tlb
Fixed, thanks

